# YORK PA - NATIONAL EXPO AUG 8-10



## bottlediger (Jul 27, 2008)

Just a reminder that the York show is coming up very very soon (Aug 8th - 10th) Its going to the largest show of the year with over 600 tables. Ill be set up there with just some local bottles and some dollar bottles that have just been piled in boxes but stop by and say hi. This should be a real fun show and its inside so no HEAT, oh and its 5 dollars to get in or a whopping 60 dollars for early buyers. If you are within driving distance of this show I highly recomend you stop on by.

 Digger Ry


----------



## bottlediger (Jul 27, 2008)

Just a heads up also my table number is M13

 Digger Ry


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Jul 29, 2008)

I'll be there. Three iof us are flying out on the 5th to spend a few days in NY, then down to the show. I'll be on the lookout for decent stuff, and maybe a few bottles, too.

 Mike


----------



## annie44 (Aug 5, 2008)

I'll be there - looking forward to it!


----------



## Trying not to break it (Aug 6, 2008)

hi ry,  do they have the bottles for sale on sunday or just an auction?  have to work sat.[:'(], but would like to go.  thanks, rhona


----------



## bottlediger (Aug 6, 2008)

Rhona, the show opens 9am Sunday and goes to 3pm. So you will be able to buy some bottles. The auction starts at 7pm Sunday. Hope to see you there!

 Digger Ry


----------



## bottlediger (Aug 6, 2008)

My falut, thanks bud it is Sat.

 Digger Ry


----------



## baltbottles (Aug 7, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing everyone at the show. Stop By I will be at table K-10

 Chris


----------



## PrivyCheese (Aug 9, 2008)

Early report..... The earlt admission, was just ok, There were some really great bottles there. The only problem I seen was that thre was an awful lot of empty tables. I am sure that some of the dealers just couldnt get in early enough. But I was dissapointed after paying 6o bucks. You have to absolutely check out the tea kettle ink display. Has to be the best ever assembled. WOW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 9, 2008)

They had several great displays. Nice how they had they all over in thier own section. 
 I liked the fact that there was good lighting and plently of room to move around in there. It didnt seem overly crowded at all. The size didnt feel that much different than the size of the baltimore show. I thought the venue was very nice. 
 I bought a couple medicines , nothing rare but nice examples of ones that I wanted for my collection. 
 Not many of the local dealers i'm used to seeing, seemed like a lot of people from all over the country. Seemed like quite a few western people.

 The paphlet they gave out was quite good, almost worth the $5 entrance fee.


----------



## annie44 (Aug 9, 2008)

My camera batteries died about five minutes after I started to take pictures, but I got a few.  Here is a display of pickle jars.....


----------



## annie44 (Aug 9, 2008)

Wistarburgh display...


----------



## annie44 (Aug 9, 2008)

Demijohns...


----------



## annie44 (Aug 9, 2008)

John Wolf, a cure collector who was kind enough to let me take his picture, and who sold me a Daffy's True Elixir today....


----------



## annie44 (Aug 9, 2008)

Lots of Warner's bottles....


----------



## annie44 (Aug 9, 2008)

and some poisons....


----------



## cobaltbot (Aug 9, 2008)

Day two of my vacation was great as I went to my first National show, drooled over lots of great glass and "bugged" people for pictures all day.  I didn't buy much but talked with a lot of great folks, learned alot, and came away with ton's of free or cheap reading material.  The displays were great!  Fittingly, I picked up this York blob that I had bought from Ry.  Other than the shirt, I bought this colored Hire's, a tiny blue marble and the pickle pin was free.


----------



## cobaltbot (Aug 9, 2008)

Unlike Shupp's Grove I saw lots of people I knew.  The first from the forum was Cindy (Annie44) as she was at Chris's (Baltbottles) table.


----------



## cobaltbot (Aug 9, 2008)

Here's just one of the many fine tables to peruse!  Seemed bigger than the Baltimore show though may have been close, there were many more displays though.


----------



## cobaltbot (Aug 9, 2008)

Talked to some of the legends:  Norm


----------



## cobaltbot (Aug 9, 2008)

And Jim.  Managed to finally renew my ABGC and bought the three issues I missed by letting it run out.


----------



## cobaltbot (Aug 9, 2008)

Warren might like these.....


----------



## cobaltbot (Aug 9, 2008)

Making up for my blurry pic of the Philly boys at the Baltimore show, here's Matt.


----------



## cobaltbot (Aug 9, 2008)

And George holding some very nice and old comb decorated pieces they dug in Baltimore.


----------



## cobaltbot (Aug 9, 2008)

Doug Leybourne (sp?) was there with the latest version of The Red Book.


----------



## cobaltbot (Aug 9, 2008)

One of the displays I liked showed some great canning jars, crocks, and stone fruit jars from PA.  Hey Jim I think one of these was from Lewistown.


----------



## cobaltbot (Aug 9, 2008)

Soda stuff anyone?


----------



## cobaltbot (Aug 9, 2008)

Kathy wasn't feeling great but did a great job manning the soda fizz and Bottles and Extras tables - real nice to talk with.


----------



## cobaltbot (Aug 9, 2008)

That's all for now, got a picture of Meech and me, taken by his pretty wife.  Not sure he wants me to add it so I'm substituting this one, you see these great bottles together a lot.


----------



## capsoda (Aug 10, 2008)

Looks like a great show with lots of glass goodies and great folk. Gotta love it.


----------



## glass man (Aug 10, 2008)

WHAT GREAT PICTURES! I WAS LUCKY ENOUGH TO GO TO THE NASHVILLE EXPO. A HIGH LITE OF MY LIFE! THANKS SO MUCH FOR THE PICTURES!


----------



## Trying not to break it (Aug 10, 2008)

hi cindy and steve,  thanks so much for all the great pictures.  looks like a good time.   rhona


----------



## glass man (Aug 13, 2008)

WOW! WHAT WONDERFUL STUFF! IT MUST BE A VERY SCARY THING TO SET UP SOME OF THOSE DISPLAYS! JUST ONE SLIP AND.....


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 14, 2008)

Great pix all...!!
 Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BRIAN S. (Aug 26, 2008)

I missed this Expo ...... Arrrggg !
 But thanks for sharing the pics !


----------

